# keymap problem

## garm

hejhej

precis installerat min första gentoodist och jag har problem med keymap

jag kör

   KEYMAP="se-lat6 euro2"

   CONSOLEFONT="lat0-16"

i /etc/conf.d/keymaps

jag får teknet för grader då jag skriver Ö och den beter sig allmänt konstigt

alt-gr gör att man får ö och ä men inte å och så vidare

plus att när jag bläddra upp bland gamla kommandon i consolen så käkar dom upp ~$ texten

edit: det är specialteken som tar bort texten ö grader osv

----------

## cnistra

Hej Garm, välkommen till forumet. Jag har samma problem, men det upptäckte jag först nu. Har för mig att det fungerade med åäö i konsollen (utanför x11) då jag gjorde inställningarna nedan. Vet inte vad som kan ändrats eller om jag missminner mig. Ifall någon vet hur man fixar detta är jag också intresserad av lösningen.

Så här ser /etc/conf.d/consolefont ut: 

CONSOLEFONT="iso08.16"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"

Och /etc/conf.d/keymaps innehåller:

KEYMAP="sv-latin1"

Prövade detta utan att det fungerade, åäö blev alfa, gamma och division. Har UNICODE="yes" i /etc/rc.conf som näms här och miljövariabler som ser ut så här:

```
%env | grep LC_                                                 «0»4:41 061003

LC_ADDRESS=sv_SE

LC_ALL=sv_SE

LC_COLLATE=sv_SE

LC_CTYPE=sv_SE

LC_IDENTIFICATION=sv_SE

LC_MEASUREMENT=sv_SE

LC_MESSAGES=sv_SE

LC_MONETARY=sv_SE

LC_NAME=sv_SE

LC_NUMERIC=sv_SE

LC_PAPER=sv_SE

LC_TELEPHONE=sv_SE

LC_TIME=sv_SE

```

Alltså, för att förtydliga, svenska tecken fungerar i xterm och alla andra program. Antar att det är så också för dig Garm?

----------

## garm

spelar ingen roll om jag är i terminal eller i nano (har inte kommit längre än) tecknena är på fel plats

nano visar inte åäö i "menyerna" 

alt-gr "ö" ger ett ö

att bara trycka på ö ger gamma

samma sak gäller på flera andra tecken.. dom är på fel plats.. hur ska man veta vilken consolefont keymap samt consoletranslation man ska ha???

----------

## cnistra

Hej igen garm, jag vet inte svaret på dina frågor utan är helt hjälplös när det kommer till det här ämnet. Att kunna skriva/läsa svenska tecken i konsolen är inte så där superviktigt för mig eftersom jag nästan uteslutande använder x11, där det fungerar felfritt. Utan det är mer en kul grej att ha, och jag ser det som ett tecken på hur användarvänligt linux är. Vi får hoppas någon av experterna kan komma med lite ideer vad felet kan vara.

----------

## staffan

 *cnistra wrote:*   

> Hej igen garm, jag vet inte svaret på dina frågor utan är helt hjälplös när det kommer till det här ämnet. Att kunna skriva/läsa svenska tecken i konsolen är inte så där superviktigt för mig eftersom jag nästan uteslutande använder x11, där det fungerar felfritt. Utan det är mer en kul grej att ha, och jag ser det som ett tecken på hur användarvänligt linux är. Vi får hoppas någon av experterna kan komma med lite ideer vad felet kan vara.

 

Hejsan!

För mig fungerar det och jag verkar ha i stort sett samma inställningar. Har du satt DUMPKEYS_CHARSET="iso-8859-1" i /etc/conf.d/keymaps?

Jag använder inte heller samma CONSOLEFONT som du utan jag har lat0-16. Vet inte om det ska ha någon betydelse...

(Som en lätt relaterad parentes, är det bara jag som får åäö i xterm men inte i eterm?)

----------

## cnistra

Hej staffan, lade till DUMPKEYS_CHARSET="iso-8859-1" som du tipsade om, för det är säkert något bra att ha.  :Wink:  Tack för hjälpen.

Jag vet att detta kanske låter tokigt men jag tror att det har med nvidias drivrutin att göra. Startar jag datorn utan att starta x11 via kdm eller startx, då fungerar det att skriva åäö. Jag kan tex skapa och lista en fil som heter åäö.txt utan problem. Men ifall jag efter det startar x11 och byter till en tty så fungerar inte inte längre. Samma sak om x11 startas via kdm. Meddelandet från fsck som körs under init är på svenska.

Jag kanske kan ha något problem med min, annars fullt fungerande, /etc/X11/xorg.conf? Tidigare hade jag lite problem att få konsollen att ha så många rader & kolumner som jag ville ha efter att ha konfigurerat x11 för att kunna använda tv-ut, tillskillnad från då jag inte använde x11 med tv-ut. Textraderna gick utanför skärmen ifall ni förstår vad jag menar. Jag fick nöja mig att inte ha en 80x25 konsoll. Jaja, jag lägger ner detta sålänge kanske ser ifall det blir någon förändring med nästa drivrutin.

Hoppas det går bättre för garm.

----------

## eirkeim

```

user@host ~ $ cat /etc/conf.d/keymaps  | grep KEYMAP=

KEYMAP="sv-latin1"

```

```

user@host ~ $ cat /etc/conf.d/consolefont  | grep CONSOLEFONT=

CONSOLEFONT="lat9-16"

```

I tangentbordsdelan av X's konfigurationsfil:

```

user@host ~ $ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Xkb

        Option          "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option          "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option          "XkbLayout" "se"

```

http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Speak_Your_Language funkar bra att läsa.

----------

## cnistra

Hallå eirkeim, antar att du ditt inlägg var riktat till mig så jag prövade med CONSOLEFONT satt till "lat9-16" men det hjälper inte. Ej heller fungerade det med CONSOLEFONT satt till "lat0-16" som staffan tipsade om (märkte nu att jag inte sa det i svaret till honom). Inställningarna i xorg.conf är precis de som du visade upp. I x11 fungerar allt felfritt tex i xterm eller emacs -nw osv, det är om jag byter till en konsoll (alt-ctrl-F1) som åäöÅÄÖ inte visas. Detta problem har jag bara då har två separata x-screens. Tack ändå.

----------

